# Ersatzia fake Wasa build



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wooden plank on bulkhead build. Thus far:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ze title, it confuzels me.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ersatz fake is kind of redundant.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Billings Boat kit is very old and was designed before the raised wreck was studied,thus it is almost completely wrong.I named it Ersatzia in honor(or dishonor)of its inaccurate origins.The inaccuracy freed me to build it my own way without regard to faithfulness to the 1/1 Wasa.The current version is much more accurate but larger and very expensive.I accquired this kit along with the old Steingraeber Admiral Vernon kit for 40 bucks!A very good deal indeed!I intend to build the modern version when my skills have improved and this kit was perfect for that.


----------

